# DesktopBSD Development Comes to a Halt



## DutchDaemon (Jun 8, 2009)

http://www.osnews.com/story/21628/DesktopBSD_Development_Comes_to_a_Halt


----------



## CmdLnKid (Jul 20, 2009)

Leaves more room for developers back here to work on any interests that they were working on before.


----------



## oliverh (Jul 24, 2009)

CmdLnKid said:
			
		

> Leaves more room for developers back here to work on any interests that they were working on before.



Well you should do your homework first, even for a joke. One developer and this one developer hasn't got much of spare time anymore.


----------



## CmdLnKid (Jul 25, 2009)

oliverh said:
			
		

> Well you should do your homework first, even for a joke. One developer and this one developer hasn't got much of spare time anymore.



"Well you?" "even for a joke?" "One developer and this one developer hasn't got much of spare time anymore?"

Lol homework ? you should really think that over one more time before you spit.


----------

